# Need a job with Flex schedule, some advice please..



## Nik555 (Jan 11, 2008)

I need some kind of job where i don't have to sit 9-5 in the cubicle. Or a job with some flexible schedule.Anyone can suggest anything?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would suggest that you get a job you like and want to do rather than one that "suits your ibs".There is always a way around bathroom situations-- so don't let it dictate what you do. I would suggest doing whatever you want to do!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm also trying to find a job that will be IBS compatible. So far I havent' had much luck as I only want to work 1 day a week and later in the day as thats when my IBS is better. Do you have times when your IBS is better? My IBS is usually a morning thing and at nights i'm a bit better (still have pain but no bathroom runs). So I'd be able to get a night job. Also do you feel better sitting down or moving around? PErsonally I feel better sitting down so I'm looking for something that doesn't involve too much walking around, or physical work.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I actually just got hired at my dream job (my dream before IBS ever came into the picture) and in the second interview was upfront about having stomach issues. They were fine with it and still hired me







I know it will be difficult but its an office job so I won't be away from the bathroom ever. AND its a small department so if we're in a meeting and my stomach is acting up I'll be able to just excuse myself. I guess we do have to make some sacrifices (like I avoided looking in the city because trains and IBS freak me out) but I think you can still get out there and find the kind of job you want. Don't let IBS be the first thing you consider, you know?


----------

